# Jetbeam



## Tklambo (Jun 14, 2020)

Who’s got a Tce-1 or any limited Jetbeams? Just got my one it’s my first Jetbeam.


----------



## NickGunzz (Jun 29, 2020)

I have several ... for sale.

_The "Collecting" forum is for discussing flashlight collections ... the "WTS" forum is for wanting to sell.

If you have items to sell, info about the Supporter Badge necessary is located here ....

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/IconLegend1.html

Thank you for reviewing the rules, and welcome to CPF_


----------



## Nicodimas (Jul 22, 2020)

I found my m1x searchlight and a extension piece via eBay so kinda still revelevant in 2020...kinda huge though doubles as a club

480 lumens that go forever..


----------



## 1996alnl2 (Oct 25, 2020)

I am intrigued with the Jetbeam brand. I've never owned one, that might change in the near future.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 29, 2020)

I was gifted a first gen JetBeam RRT01 with an astrologers lens attached. Super nice little light and with the red lens attachment it is great for putting out a little bit of light and not getting the retinas that used to dark all upset so night adapted vision remains intact. Need more light? Twist the dial and plenty of light to walk around at night. 

I used it for night time photography but also at times play tricks on people raising and lowering the brightness while raising and lowering my arm and twisting the dial without them noticing. 






I'd like to see more lights like it out there.


----------

